# Crushed Vent...Revisited part 2



## Milluhz (Mar 14, 2004)

I know this issue has been beat to death and most people probably know whether they have it or not...But, I found that I too was one of the unfortunate individuals that had the crushed duct. I printed out a discussion from this forum and brought it into the dealer. Told them that I spoke with Keystone and they (Keystone) was aware of this issue. Well, they repaired it similar to how it was posted on this forum, however, (Finally getting to the point) look at the underside after the work has been completed. They cut the corrugated underbelly then used duct tape to put it back together







. I was not happt when I saw that, went back into the service department and stated that the reason for "warrantee" work was to return the vehicle to a better condition, they repaired one item and created another item. After some emotional convictional discussion, they agreed to replace it. In fact, they are going to install the membrane type that is typically installed on the underside of the Montana line. Just thought this may have been worth mentioning. If anyone else out there has work done that may require the removal of the underside, watch to see that they do not cut it.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Shame on the dealer for trying to pass off a hatchet job like that on you









Kudos to you for sticking to your guns until they corrected the problem though!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mil...
Sounds like we have the same SERVICE DEPT!









They are sick of me down there. Now that the bumper to hitch warranty is up...they'll probably be relieved!

Oh well...guess my SERVICE DEPT has the same QUALITY CONTROL as KEYSTONE!


----------



## nkskjames (Apr 3, 2004)

What's the "membrane" type of underbelly? What's is made of and how is it installed? I've been needing to remove my corrugated underbelly cover to add a black water tank flushout but I'm scared. I took some of the screws out and it appears to be "glued" to the frame. What a pain it's going to be to remove and replace.


----------



## Milluhz (Mar 14, 2004)

Man, I tell you, if they are selling you a trailer, they are your best friend. If they are repairing it, you are the fool. As a side note, when I discussed with the service manager that I had gone through the trouble of contacting Keystone and they were aware of the issues...I even had a name...The service manager mentioned that Keystone wouldn't remember a conversation 10 minutes after they hung up...I said, "that was good to know, I wonder how they would feel about that comment." There was a little backtracking after that comment was made.

The membrane is a fancy word for plastic. Under the newer, possibly higher end trailers, and I assume eventually the Outbacks, they install sheets of 1/8" black plastic. This plastic is fastened the same way as the sorrugated, but stays together when removed. The corrugated tends to fall apart. This makes it easer to access the underside of the trailer in the event of a needed repair.

BTW, dealer also said the plastic had a better insulating value...My reaction, "OK I'll bite...By how much." Come on, there must be an idiot tatoo on my forehead somewhere, I asked my wife to look for it, I know its there. The thermal difference has got to be an increase of 0.0000000005.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Milluhz....I wear my hair over my forehead so no one can see my idiot tatoo.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Milluhz said:


> Come on, there must be an idiot tatoo on my forehead somewhere


I think some of the dealers & service folk took training from the black/grey water handle labeler guy, sort of lets see how dumb our customers really are


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

These dealers lie like my Air Force Recruiter did!


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

When I took my camper in for them to fix a leak (hot water heater connection), I told them that they were to REMOVE the underbelly, not to cut it. I even had them write it down on the workorder. I told them that when I came to pick it up, there better not be any duct tape under it. My dealer did as I asked. Fortunately, my sales person will double check to make sure they are doing things the way I want them to.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Not to beat this one up, but, The heater duct on my 28BHS looks to have about 1-1/2" open area above the water tank. I am not sure if this qualifies for a crushed duct or not. When you all say "crushed" is it that there is no space for air to go through? Is it like stepping on a beer can crushed?

Just looking for something to compare mine to.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## mitch4166 (Mar 5, 2004)

Mine was completely crushud so air could'nt get through.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Mitch,

How does your duct look now?

Is everything repaired the way that you want now?

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Mitch, it sounds as if yours is crushed just like mine was. Turn on the furnance and check air flow at the front vents. If it's low your crushed. Mine works fine now after the fix. Hopefully the 2005's have the fix from the factory.

Dan


----------

